# Re:Lots of questions for Peter!



## peter

Dear Jac,

Thanks for your warm welcome, I hope that I can be of some help to everyone.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## SueL

Hi Peter

Just wanted to welcome you too!   and also to thank you for your assistance here! 

I'm having EC on Friday 4th so will possibly have some questions for you over the weekend! You never know!

Anyway, welcome and thank you!

Love Sue
x

PS - thank you Tony for this!


----------



## peter

Dear Sue,

Good luck on Friday and get back to me if I can be of any help.

Regards,

Peter



SueL said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Just wanted to welcome you too!   and also to thank you for your assistance here!
> 
> I'm having EC on Friday 4th so will possibly have some questions for you over the weekend! You never know!
> 
> Anyway, welcome and thank you!
> 
> Love Sue
> x
> 
> PS - thank you Tony for this!


----------



## Jo

Hi Peter
I would just like to welcome you to the site.
This has been my backbone for months now.
The girls have seen me through 3 IVF cycles and 2 miscarriages, oh and 4 ERPC ( had to have them done twice each time, as bit were left behind) .
I am sure you will get loads of questions, maybe not from me as we are waiting for chromosome tests to come back, so we will probably not have another go, we will wait and see.
Anyway, I am glad you have joined us and you won't be sort of questions, im quite sure of that.
Take care 
Jo


----------



## nickf2001

Hi Peter, 

My last ivf produced 2 fertilized embryos, 1=2cell & 1=4cell. They struggled to make it but was able to have them implanted on the 3 day transfer. Was this a sign that they were not of good quality?. 

Nicky


----------



## peter

Dear Nicky,

By day three the average cell number for a human embryos is 6-8 cells so from that point of view the embryos were slightly behind average. It must be remembered however that we are all individuals and the normal for your embryos on day 3 could be 2-4 cells.

Embryo quality is a very tricky question as currently we can only look at the embryos, count the cells and assess the level of fragmentation. On this basis I would not say that your embryos were poor quality but I would add that the embryologist who actually saw the embryos is in the best position to comment.

One question, why did you go for a day 3 transfer?

Hope this helps,

Peter



nickf2001 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> My last ivf produced 2 fertilized embryos, 1=2cell & 1=4cell. They struggled to make it but was able to have them implanted on the 3 day transfer. Was this a sign that they were not of good quality?.
> 
> Nicky


----------



## nickf2001

Peter,

I don't think that I had any other option, I think that the 3 day is the norm there, (am I right when I say 3 day. collection 1 day, ring up to see if any fertilized the next day, then implantation the day after?) 

Nicky


----------



## peter

Dear Nicky,

What you are describing is day 2, collection day is called day 0. It does not really matter as many clinics use day 3 if the transfer falls on a weekend and there is no detrimental effect. This all sounds perfectly standard procedure.

Regards,

Peter



nickf2001 said:


> Peter,
> 
> I don't think that I had any other option, I think that the 3 day is the norm there, (am I right when I say 3 day. collection 1 day, ring up to see if any fertilized the next day, then implantation the day after?)
> 
> Nicky


----------

